# Northern Motorcaravan Show, Knutsford Rally



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at Northern Motorcaravan Show, Knutsford. in Tabley, Knutsford, Cheshire starting 18/07/2013

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=375

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*I am Attending*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

*I am Attending*

suedew has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All

We have 9 names on the list up to now,they are.
Confirmed.
SGMGB	
scottie	
rico555
rosalan	
blondy

Non Confirmed.

ac45 
supernan	
alandsue 
suedew

Room for a lot more.
George


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

glenm has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

the price of £35 is per night or for the duration? I assume no ehu at this price? Not been to either a show or rally yet


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

commuter said:


> the price of £35 is per night or for the duration? I assume no ehu at this price? Not been to either a show or rally yet


Hi commuter

The price is £35 for the duration i.e. Friday to 12 lunch time Monday. No electric.

Jacquie


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

lgbzone has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

AlanVal has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JimM has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

ned has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Northern show*

Hi,

Can you put me down as now confirmed booking with Warners.

Cheers....... Ned


----------



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

drfcchris has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Northern show*



ned said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you put me down as now confirmed booking with Warners.
> 
> Cheers....... Ned


All confirmed now 

Jacquie


----------



## BlackScorpion (Apr 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

BlackScorpion has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

Hi now booked with Warner's confirmed

cheers
Hazel & james


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

gloworm has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

Now booked with Warners look forward to meeting you all

Sue & Eric


----------



## colmarg (Jul 15, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

colmarg has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## camperman101 (Oct 8, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

camperman101 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sam33 (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

sam33 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
Time is a marching on now,not be long, We now have 20 booked for the rally,room for 50,there are only 9 confirmed lets have some more names attending.


1	colmarg
Yes
2	blondy
Yes
3	rosalan
Yes
4	gloworm
Yes
5	rico555
Yes
6	scottie
Yes
7	SGMGB
Yes
8	glenm
Yes
9	ned
Yes
10	AlanVal
No
11	drfcchris
No
12	camperman101
No
13	JimM
No
14	lgbzone
No
15	suedew
No
16	alandsue
No
17	supernan
No
18	BlackScorpion
No
19	ac45
No
20	sam33
No

Looking forward to meeting up with old and new friends.
George


----------



## freda2800 (Mar 24, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

freda2800 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

VanFlair has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

ched999uk has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## boyjohn (Jul 26, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

boyjohn has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Sundial has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

travelsRus has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

zoro has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

1302 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I will add that we have booked and paid for our tickets so we are coming - do we need to physically add our name to the list??


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Skip my stupid question - we have had an email to confirm
Thanks
P and A


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just a reminder that booking for this show closes at 10am on Monday 1st July and there are still quite a few showing unconfirmed on the listy 

In case you hadn't noticed those of you heading down to Knutsford we do have a rally at Southport which is not that far from Knutsford and you could stay there till the Thursday then head to Knutsford.

Southport Rally

Jacquie


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just a reminder that booking for this show closes at 10am on Monday 1st July and there are still quite a few showing unconfirmed on the listy
> 
> ...


Hi All

As Lady J says time is running out to confirm your booking and there are still a few places left,come along and join us there.
1302

freda2800

colmarg

VanFlair

glenm

boyjohn

blondy

rosalan

SGMGB

scottie

rico555

Sundial

gloworm

travelsRus NOT CONFIRMED

ched999uk "

zoro "

sam33 "

camperman101 "

drfcchris "

AlanVal "

lgbzone "

suedew "

alandsue "

supernan "

BlackScorpion "

ac45 "

JimM "

Hope to see you all there.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

For anyone in two minds about going to Knutsford, last year it was a good show with loads of trade stands but after the heavy rain there was a lot of straw about. This year, unless it does another rainy season it could be one of the better shows. With Scottie and his tent, should he bring it, the pleasure of one another's company can go on into the night.
Hope to see you there.

Alan


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Are there any musicians amongst the gang  

We/I might not be about on the Saturday night but will certainly be there on Friday and 'late' Saturday - we could perhaps get a few songs on together ??


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*Knutsford rally*

Hi All

Just a quick reminder that booking closes on the 1/7/13 for this rally,we have only 28 names on the list,only 13 confirmed,at this rate we wont need the big tent,a pup tent will be big enough. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
see you there.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
Still only 28 booked but now 12 still unconfirmed.we will be away in France so cant keep reminding folks to confirm their bookings.
sorry in holiday mode.
hope to see you all there.   :lol:


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Paid and confirmation e mail received.... Val. .


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

There used to be a link on the conformation e mail to confirm with mot facts that we had booked with warners .Couldnt see it ... Val


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

AlanVal said:


> There used to be a link on the conformation e mail to confirm with mot facts that we had booked with warners .Couldnt see it ... Val


Ok Val i've confirmed you on the rally list thanks.

Jacquie


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

fdhadi has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bottleys (May 31, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

bottleys has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Booking for Knustford closes on 1st July at 10am and there are still an awful lot unconfirmed on the rally list they being

ac45
supernan
suedew
BlackScorpion



Have any of you now booked please :?: :?: :?: 



Jacquie


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

You can confirm me Jaq
8)


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

darach has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

HI just to comfirm i have booked thurs-mon

Derek


----------



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi just to confirm we have booked for this rally

rgds , Chris & Angie


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

Just to confirm I have booked


----------



## plasticplumber (Nov 6, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

plasticplumber has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Last chance to book folks booking closes 10am tomorrow




Jacquie


----------



## frizzy (Jun 5, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

frizzy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Scissorman (Apr 17, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

Scissorman has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pre booking for Knutsford is now closed


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
We have to on warners list that are not on MHF,s list
Robinson and Gillbanks.
there is also some confirmed on MHF that are nor on Warner's list 
they are rico555 and scissoman,or are they above,please let us know.

Our marshals contact phone number for the show is 07438699538.

if you need to contact us there.
see you all soon.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

scottie said:


> Hi All
> We have to on warners list that are not on MHF,s list
> Robinson and Gillbanks.
> there is also some confirmed on MHF that are nor on Warner's list
> ...


Rico555 you are there,forgot you changed your van.
George,still leaves one to account for.
george


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi everybody, we are here waiting for you all.

The weather is as the rest of the UK, sunny and warm with a light breeze.

On entering the showgroud carry on down the main drag until you get to the first toilet block on your right. Turn left here.
Carry on round the duckpond and follow the road down the wee hill to the bottom. If you look straight ahead as you come down the hill you will see the motorhomefacts rally flag up near the hedge line.
For those that came last year we are further down the hill and up a short grass road, sandwiched between MCC and Compass & Herald

We have water,toilets, showers, rubbish and elsan point all near by. 

Any problems give us a ring, number as previous.

EDIT. Thursday morning. Route changed. Carry on down the main drag as directed by the marshals. Turn left and carry ondown to the bottom , turn left again and watch for the MHF sign on the right.
PS. its boiling here.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

scottie said:


> We have water,toilets, showers, rubbish and elsan point all near by.
> 
> .


What more could we ask for  Thank You scottie 

You are a star !!


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

We are coming down tomorrow, Saturday, for the day.

Can we stay to watch the show on the night or is this just for campers?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

ThePrisoner said:


> We are coming down tomorrow, Saturday, for the day.
> 
> Can we stay to watch the show on the night or is this just for campers?


Just for campers sorry

Jacquie


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks to George, Jim and Angie, we have just returned from one of the best Rallies we have as yet attended. The weather, a fairly busy show and some lovely new friends, made the occasion a holiday in every sense.

Excellent            

Rosalie and Alan


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

This was our first rally with you but looking forward to the next one already  thank-you to George Angie & Jim for your hard work and great organisation and for your warm hospitality, sorry we missed you when we were leaving, met some lovely people and had a fab time, see you all soon 



Sue & Eric


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to George,Angie,Jim and the weather for making this such a great weekend. We had a great time.

Steve & Jo


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Knutsford*

 Thank you George, Angie and Jim for an absolutely brilliant time...the weather was perfect and the welcome very warm. We had a great break - plenty of plane watching and sitting out in the warm evenings ... Wonderful!

Till the next time...
Sundial, Terry & Jean


----------

